# Man caught running over Lamborghini



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

Â£150,000 Lambo

Â£20,000 of damage and he gets ordered to pay Â£1,000 compensation to car owner Neil Greentree, 38, and told to do 100 hours unpaid work.

Sick people, video on this page.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30100-1284783,00.html

...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

F*ck the police, i would be on the phone to a few of the travellers.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

If I caught some [email protected] running over my car, the Â£1000 would pay towards a contract killing of the piece of $hit...... :evil:


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

The chav scum should be shot. In the arse. With a shotgun so it takes him two days to die very painfully.

Apparently that's what the mafia do to people they don't like...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But....who parks a car like this on the street at night????


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> But....who parks a car like this on the street at night????


Should it matter? :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

My how times have changed.
I remember getting embroiled in an argument on here last year over someone scratching someones sisters car.
I thought i'd fallen in on some loony liberal site.

It shouldnt matter where you park your car, but it does.
People shouldnt have to worry about some idiot running over/scratching/throwing stones at their car, but they do.

You know what the worst thing about this pric* running across the top of that car is?
His mates egging him on to do it, videoing it onto their phones like a bunch of happyslappers and feeling rather self congratulatory about it all.
Idiocy breeds idiots.
Sad but true.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

What a kn*b



> Unemployed Frankie Hulme


So this is what the doal office is supporting daily.. :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > But....who parks a car like this on the street at night????
> ...


As far as you can see it does matter with all the shit that goes around in the streets!

Once a guy had a 911 parked in a busy cinema car park and I asked him if he was worried about his car getting damaged. His reply was that if you can afford 70k for a car you can afford to cover the damage and take the risk to enjoy your car.

Not sure how I would think about this myself but somehow he is right. :?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

vlastan said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Although that philosophy may work for him it certainly doesn't for most I would suggest. I'm not sure I endorse his ethics in this particular instance, (apart from enjoying the car that is) but considering his thought process I guess he couldn't argue with the Â£20k invoice and knowing the culprit got a Â£1,000 fine. I think the fact that this sort of mentality exists is half the reason the scroat only got a Â£1,000 fine in the first place. It's all wrong IMO. :evil:

Bring back hanging or castrate the ......... thats what I say. (Then the Â£20,000k invoice might be easier to accept!)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


But how would you expect the judge to ask for bigger pay out from an unemployed man? Where would he get the money from to pay for it?

The driver would get the 1k to pay his excess from the insurance claim and the idiot gets 100 hours of labour.

It may not sound fair to the car owner as such but it was the only justice that could be possibly executed in full.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

vlastan said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


I take your point but joking aside Â£1,000 is a pittance nowadays in any case. The joker that did this probably has 3 jobs on the side paying cash in hand. Â£1,000 is not sufficient IMO. Attachment to earnings is a great way of getting the cash by recovering at source, albeit it should be attached to his Dole/Giro/unemployment benefit or whatever its called and not at Â£5 a week.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Cut his legs off ,its not like he needs to walk to work.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Cut his legs off ,its not like he needs to walk to work.


Perfect [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

ResB said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > ResB said:
> ...


Prick could afford to go out on the piss though eh?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Exactly my point. It shouldn't matter, but unfortunately in todays Britain it matters a whole lot. It really irks me that no-one has any respect for others property these days. In fact people seem to go out of their way to damage anything they can't afford - proved twice recently with this and the Lotus incident.

WTF is this world coming to....and how far will it go in the future. Down the pan and stuck in the U-bend :x


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Sadly I feel those prosecuting feel the same way as those committing the offence - it's only property, who cares. No wonder scum feel free to deface public and private property of much lesser value if this is the result of taking it to the extreme. Send the [email protected] to Iraq if he feels a need to destroy things. Help bring the Iraqi nation together in hatred of the best of British scum!

Oh, and if the owner had spent a little time applying a decent amount of wax on it, the scumbag would have slipped off and cracked his head open. No doubt, then the owner would have been prosecuted for not having a dirty big sign on the car highlighting this risk. :roll:


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

some tw*t did that to my TT about a year ago at night whilst I was at the pub - I remember wanting to pound the guys guys head into a brick wall if I caught the guy doing it!

he left a dent in the bonnet, slight dink in the roof and a scuff on the boot...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll tell you what, that 100 hours he got, that would be done at my house and on my garden

Not painting granny flats or clearing shit out of rivers.

F***er would be combing my garden.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I'll tell you what, that 100 hours he got, that would be done at my house and on my garden
> 
> Not painting granny flats or clearing shit out of rivers.
> 
> F***er would be combing my garden.


Would you trust him around your home???


----------



## Tolchock (Sep 20, 2007)

I feel bad for the Lambo owner, you canâ€™t have a nice car nowadays without somebody wanting to steal it or write their name on the bonnet


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

vlastan said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > I'll tell you what, that 100 hours he got, that would be done at my house and on my garden
> ...


I have guns on my property, so yeah, would trust him as far as i could see him.
8)


----------

